# 9.2g Pure Gold Button From 230g Gold Filled Scrap



## kadriver (Dec 6, 2011)

I just finished this button that weighed in at 9.2 grams.

I started with about 230 grams or so of gold filled scrap jewelry.

I was calculating to recover about 6 grams or so from this batch.

I was pleasantly surprised when the resulting button weighed in at 9.2 grams!

I took pictures and posted them under this thread on this forum if you would like to see the processes I used to recover this gold button from gold filled scrap jewelry. This is a long thread (12 pages and couonting) and the pictures are near the end of the thread:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=11945

Thanks for looking - kadriver


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice button!! Wish I had a beauty like that right about now.


----------

